# GTA: San Andreas (PS2)



## Jock (Jul 9, 2005)

Anyone got any good cheats for this game on the PS2.. 

like for example; a good money cheat?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 9, 2005)

Health, armour, ammo and cash

R1,R2,L1,X,Left, Down, Right, Up, Left, Down, Right, Up


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 10, 2005)

Gamefaqs is your friend


http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/code/914983.html
Almost three pages, when you print it out, i think...


----------



## Jock (Jul 16, 2005)

Thankyou both, those cheats worked out a treat..... Now I am the master!


----------

